# Ibuprofen dose for rats?



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't get baby Ibu, can I just use regular old adult liqid capsules (toned down by diluting it)?

I'm worried about Kennedy. He's been having pain eye squints for four days now, and he doesnt have a mark on him. Perfect. No lumps, bumps, plugs, cuts, abcesses, wonky teeth, torn nails, scrapes, bites, pus, mucous, head tilt, ruffled fur, eye irritation, wheezes, NOTHING. Just pain squints. Until I can get him to the vet, I want to ease his pain. 

So what is the dosage for Ibuprofen per gram? What could be wrong with him?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

15mg/lb or 10mg/kg. You'll have to look at the bottle to see what the concentration is though. I've never given adult ibuprofen and can't remember if there's any reason you shouldn't give it. I think the infant formulas are used because they're sweet and already in liquid form. I'd do some googling before giving a dose.


----------

